# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk >  New to planted tank. Start 1ft tank.

## Neondagger

I starting a 1ft planted tank.
Method using = DSM. 
equipment:
eheim 2042(hangon filter)
co2 2litre tank.
1ft FLHO 2ballast lighting..
Ada NEW soil.current tank is like 5.7ph
Coral chips to buffer ph to at least 6.5ph(as I keeping guppys)
1 driftwood tie with mini pelia.
Iceprobe chiller attach to the filter.

Livestock and plants.
HC
Minipelia (tied on driftwood)
red guppy

First Month. DSM
use ADA soil and plant HC into the soil.
I will fill the soil with water.
every week I will be fill the evaporated water with (aged water mixed with alittle florish and florish excel. 
I will use plastic to cover the tank so that the evaporation will be slow.

second month. (hopefully the HC will fill the whole group)
Fill the tank with water. 
on the eheim 2042 filter with iceprobe attached to it. 
put the driftwood tied with minipelia into the water.
on the co2 at 0.5bps.

things I am unsure off. 
What water fertiliser should I put and how many hours should I on the light for.

----------


## felix_fx2

Hi. FLHO? 2ballast?
How much watt, if LED you can state par format.
Good luck.

----------


## Neondagger

FL T5HO sorry, it got 2 tubes. I will go home and check on the watt.

----------


## felix_fx2

Blunt advice.
Using a hof will increase water to air contact, not very suggested when enriching co2 as will increase loss/gain of co2.
Again it depends on user judgement, I have seen and used hof in hof filter tanks.

----------


## theludicrous

> Blunt advice.
> Using a hof will increase water to air contact, not very suggested when enriching co2 as will increase loss/gain of co2.
> Again it depends on user judgement, I have seen and used hof in hof filter tanks.


Is it possible to increase the water level to a point that the waterfall effect is minimized so there's less air contact?

----------


## hardric

Yes. Just increase the water level to as high as possible so that there is only gentle movement

----------


## Neondagger

Thks for the advice lucky nano tanks all have a high height compared to width and length.

learning the hard way!!!

----------


## eastside

Brother,

I have a 40cm nano tank as well, using a 24W FL light which I think is not so strong enough. The new growth leaves on my plants are turning yellow and then brown before melting away. I suspect is the wrong light for the tank as I add Seachem Excel and Lush everyday. I have Fire Red shrimps in my tank and using a GEX M Slim HOF. Can you advise what is the wattage of your T5HO light and where did you buy it?? I need a new light 24W T5HO set for my 40cm tank.

Can any brothers advise me if my hunch is right that there is not enough light for my plants?? The plants in questions in the centre of the foto ( small leaves ) and the right side ( long leaves with stem ). Can I know the name as well?? 

IMG00773-20110902-1546.jpgIMG00774-20110902-1546.jpg

I have dwarf harigrass at the front, left is hairgrass but tall type. 
Thank you brothers for your advise.

----------


## Neondagger

Here some picture.

My current tank going to decom in 2days once I buy the hc and ada soil.

My first CO2 tank.

Can someone explain to me what those meter means?

My EHEIM 2042. going to add a iceprobe chiller on top.

I going to hang the lighting from the shelf above. But still finding those steelwires that are coiled together and strong. 
DIY got sell stainless steel wire but I dun know if it's enough to support the weight of the lighting.

This is the amount of watt for each light tube. Can someone advise me if it's enough? I want to have HC and Minipelia.

----------


## edw7636

Co2 leftside gauge is for measuring the current pressure in the tank.( normally 1000 psi )
Rightside gauge ( normally 20 to 30 ) is for measuring the pressure going to your solenoid or direct to needle valve section.

----------


## Neondagger

How about the lighting. Is it enough?

----------


## edw7636

2 to 3 watt per gallon ?

----------


## Neondagger

When to C328 to look for HC and ADA soil. Who knows, got no ADA soil and no HC left. 


So I bought 4kg GEX soil and use mosura old sea mud as base. many people say it has trace of elements which help plants as well.

My current tank.

I bought too much soil. probably 5-6cm of soil. Wonder if too much will cause problems?

----------


## marimo

my input is you will have problem planting the HC with that size of soil
dry start may be wiser too, HC needs a lot of patience

lastly I think your socket is too close to the tank ! 
practice safety by insulating with plastic box or partition, sometime we spill water during top ups and such !

----------


## Neondagger

U reckon smaller size soil? I have a bag of sand if I put a thin layer above the soil will that be better? I think I must think more days before buying the hc. If not what type of soil would be good to plant hc
learning the hard way!!!

----------


## |squee|

Imho if you pour the sand in you have to maintain it, otherwise it will look extremely ugly when it mixes up with the Gex.  :Smile:

----------


## Neondagger

Ya agreed. I might just use another soil. Any soil to recommend for planting hc?

----------


## Neondagger

I did some browsing. And came across ADA powdertype they say plant grip better on those soil. I wonder which LFS got sell ADA on powder type

----------


## felix_fx2

You can try pushing abit of the "water plant" gex soil to the back so you get a slightly higher rear.

IMHO, you will face problem during plant rooting period. Since hof have some current downward.

P.s: can take move the plugs away from the tank. It is a hazard

----------


## Neondagger

Ye will drill it to the wall before I fill it up.

I would try to find ADA powder form. To fill the top layer. My hof I use sponge filter on the output so the flow is very minimum might not reach the bottom. And I only add the hof after the hc grown strong roots. So should be ok

learning the hard way!!!

----------


## |squee|

I've seen ADA Powder at NA and Polyart. Not sure about the rest.

----------


## Neondagger

Will go down to na tmr to get. I wonder if they got sell powersand? Seen them?

----------


## felix_fx2

from what you mention, you got DSM? since already rooted should not be a problem.
My view just now is you didn't start DSM. 
IMO:if it is good don't disturb

----------


## Neondagger

I guessing if I used ada amazonia(powder) and powersand(s) as base then i will not have problem later when I add water if I need to root plants again. Going to order from fishybusiness. then continue my quest on the first planted tank. dun want to screw up

----------


## marimo

I be buying Aqua New amazonia powder 9L for 1fit tank, $69.90 from fishy , we can share ! horray

----------


## Neondagger

Haha really? I only want like 3litres 

learning the hard way!!!

----------


## marimo

ya but if u realised 3l packet is more ex 

Get the 9l pack and you take 3l, i take 6l

----------


## Neondagger

I buying next Monday. With powersand, bright k, step 3 and shrimp net together. I can buy first then give u the 6lr if u want 

learning the hard way!!!

----------


## felix_fx2

> I be buying Aqua New amazonia powder 9L for 1fit tank, $69.90 from fishy , we can share ! horray


Let me know the grain size and feedback. It cost more then the old Ada 2???

----------


## marimo

> I buying next Monday. With powersand, bright k, step 3 and shrimp net together. I can buy first then give u the 6lr if u want


awesome ! i be keeping the soil 1st then i found my rocks 1st.




> Let me know the grain size and feedback. It cost more then the old Ada 2???


the powder granule is 1mm-2mm, it cost the same as amazonia II powder.

----------


## Neondagger

[QUOTE=marimo;633311]awesome ! i be keeping the soil 1st then i found my rocks 1st.
Meaning? Cause I would buy above $100 I get free delivery. Will take 2x 1.5litre of distill water bottle to gauge then give u the rest. Ok?

----------


## marimo

no was just saying i havent start my rockscape.. so the soil I buy to keep till I find my rocks

Yap I am aware of the $100 free delivery policy too. Your list of purchase after 9l soil sure hit $100

Yes just cut off the top of the 1.5 litre bottle then scoop out the soil to measure is relatively accurate..

Please clear your PM too. need to ask you where u stay, collection thks

----------


## Neondagger

Where u stay? 
If I recieve the soil by Tuesday. Can meet you from west to north. Tell me where most convinient for u

----------


## Neondagger

Bro I got some rocks from the guy that sell me the co2 canister can selll u if u want. Whatsapp or sms me at 92993465.

----------


## Neondagger

Sorry for never update post so long. $ constraint need to hold back the project.
Ytd night fishybusiness sent over the soil ytd night so excited! 


The soil.

Root monster. Recommended by some hobbist 

The powersand plus the amazonia new powder

After a while, I forgot to add the rock and think it's too flat. So I did slope and added a rock.

Stay tuned for more update next week.
Still thinking if I should get more lights. Next will getting whole set of ADA fert and new light tubes. I might get another ballast. 
In the process of learning. painful but fun!

----------


## marimo

the more PL light you put on the tank, the water will get hotter , then your fan will be redundant and evaporation gets faster
If unable to get temp down to below 28 deg, your plants may not do well too
as I see your tank already crowded with equip

its too challenging imo

----------


## Neondagger

Ya. Maybe I try with 1 ballast first. Then if plant not growing then I add another ballast

In the process of learning. painful but fun!

----------


## |squee|

Powersand and Aquasoil will give a lot of nutrients already. Imho you can save the root monster for later use in a few months time.

----------


## marimo

izznt root monster for plants that depend more on roots , like Cryptocoryne i think .. 
got to do homework ...

----------


## felix_fx2

> After a while, I forgot to add the rock and think it's too flat. So I did slope and added a rock.
> 
> In the process of learning. painful but fun!


1 rock? or rocks still not yet added in?
IMO, you really don't feel the slope until you add rocks in, plus compare sideways...

from the angle of the last picture, i cannot see slope. Try taking a shot with the same angle as 2nd last picture. Your eyes can move around the tank but people looking at your photo can't.

BTW: Mobile phone camera?

----------


## |squee|

> izznt root monster for plants that depend more on roots , like Cryptocoryne i think .. 
> got to do homework ...


Yes but he already has powersand which is supposed to contain nutrients already. Coupled with Aquasoil there's no real need for root monster until half a year has gone past, and that's assuming he has a high light heavily planted tank.

----------


## Neondagger

> 1 rock? or rocks still not yet added in?
> IMO, you really don't feel the slope until you add rocks in, plus compare sideways...
> 
> from the angle of the last picture, i cannot see slope. Try taking a shot with the same angle as 2nd last picture. Your eyes can move around the tank but people looking at your photo can't.
> 
> BTW: Mobile phone camera?


 Yes. HTC Sensation XE, 8 MP camera.
Sorry for Bad photos, not really a professional.
My first Intention was not to add rock but still I got rocks as extra for a co2 canister sales. I intend to use it or else gone to wasted. He weirdo. Gave me 4 rocks, all different shape, different color and should be type too. 
The slope was quite badly done, I guess as I am not going to touch it till next week. Cause next then I get going to upgrade light tubes as they should be at least a year old as I got it second hand too. 
Actually the rock is quite nice. too flat like a platform. I will improve on the slope next week and add more photos. 
The root monster was actually extra, as I heard HC grip very lousy, I heard of tales of root wrapping around root monster. 
So firstly, I thought it would help HC in growing faster and also getting better grip so as not to float up. I dun think there will be any bad things for adding root monster right? what I seem from the package(not sure if it's just a marketing strategy) but It say not to cause algae problem and also will not leak the nutrient and could last for at least a year. Therefore If I put it now. I guess it could last a year? which I think by then I might change scape as I would be renovating my room. (haha adding a 3ft 2tier shrimp cabinet and 2 2ft planted tank.) I heard good reviews on the root monster so I bought it as a booster. Hope it helps. Thks for all the comment and help. appreciate it!  :Smile:  
Probably the main star coming next week too. The HC after I change the light tubes and get fert. I getting the whole series of ADA fert. But currently, I still not sure how much should I add. Hope get some comments for those who use ada fert before. Thks! <) PEACE OUT!

----------


## felix_fx2

Takes time to learn taking picture using mobile. Mine 3 footer pictures are all take from iPhone 4s. 

Your signature only appears when you reply on mobile lol.

I too am using root monster during tank start. So your not alone for this.

Be waiting for your updates.

----------


## Neondagger

> Takes time to learn taking picture using mobile. Mine 3 footer pictures are all take from iPhone 4s. 
> 
> Your signature only appears when you reply on mobile lol.
> 
> I too am using root monster during tank start. So your not alone for this.
> 
> Be waiting for your updates.


Thanks. By next sat will have update. I thinking of using the plastic foil from the kitchen to cover the tank. So I no need to water so much as less water will evaporated out of the tank

In the process of learning. painful but fun!

----------


## Neondagger

I just shift the soil around. And tug in ADA soil into the front of the ADA powersand would be hidden.

can see the ugly powersand around from the sides. My slope abit weird But from the front looks ok.



I heard blue spectrum is good for plants. 12k should be enough for plants ba. Dun think can go higher liao.

After changing the lights!

Just ordered HC from C328 Aunty. Tomorrow coming. today no more  :Sad: . dun snatch from me!
Also getting a whole set of ADA Fert tomorrow. So 22/12/11 would the first day of my planting project! Yep!!!!
I thinking if I need to use the ferts and mix with the water that use to grow the HC. Even if it's going to be a DSM start. Hmmmmm
I wonder if the soil is too high and the lighting would cause the plants to melt. Hope it does not, if it does. I would try to find a way to make the light higher so that the plants will not melt. 
Using a plastic foil to cover the tank. Would prevent water from evaporating and Do not need to water so often. Probably every 1week or 3days.

----------


## ZackZhou

Hi neondagger, who told you that blue spectrum is good for freshwater plants? Hahaha. Why are you always armed with misleaded 
 :Smile:  haha. Next time ask the right guy!

----------


## Ecalyte

> Hi neondagger, who told you that blue spectrum is good for freshwater plants? Hahaha. Why are you always armed with misleaded 
>  haha. Next time ask the right guy!


I've totally given up on this guy already. No point. 

Wrong light for planted tank. Please don't go advising people to use 12000K temperature bulb for planted tank ok?

----------


## marimo

Basically the kelvin (temp) 12000K is too high
5500 - 6800 is usually what freshwater plants need, the lower the deg the redder (yellow to us), the higher the bluer (still white to us) 
The higher the K, the more reported of penetrating deep into water. 12000K can go to 50cm deep and more which your 30cm do no require so.. therefore it may be use for corals instead

as I mentioned , 12000K is slightly bluish , which is not often used for fresh water plants and the leaves will appear pale yellow to our eyes. Not very exciting har for a planted tank? Thats why we stick below 8K hopefully. 6500 K to be exact.

As it may seems that the light is overpower, it may be a welcome haven for algae bloom if its prolong expose like your led light CRS tank. Therefore do not ON it more than 10 hour straight..

The spectrum is the character of the bulb manufacturer. the spike in blue section is the wavelength of 450nm range that is very useful to the plants chlorophyll A & B ... besides violet/red 2nd useful. As you can see a smaller spike in yellow and green which is a character of usual daylight 'full spectrum'. But it's not facilitate by plants and it does not penetrate deep in water as blue. Therefore its a energy wasted wave that is now .. effective eliminated by LED light. Only white + blue (thats explain the commercial led lights that has a few blue led light to supplement the white or stimulate 'moonlight')

phew sorry i sound geekish . but i do alot of homework..

----------


## felix_fx2

> I've totally given up on this guy already. No point. 
> 
> Wrong light for planted tank. Please don't go advising people to use 12000K temperature bulb for planted tank ok?


bro, you tried before 8k? i had a great urge to try to change half my blubs (2 out of 4) to that range..
Btw, everyone keep mention max... T5-HE ? aka _high efficiency.. i will quote within a new topic soon._

----------


## Neondagger

> bro, you tried before 8k? i had a great urge to try to change half my blubs (2 out of 4) to that range..
> Btw, everyone keep mention max... T5-HE ? aka _high efficiency.. i will quote within a new topic soon._



I guess It's better if I change tubes. What 1ft tubes u recommend? For 1ft there seen to be limited choice

In the process of learning. painful but fun!

----------


## wongce

I found something interesting to read regarding the lighting spectrum

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/f...osythesis.html

Mod, i am sorry if i breached any rules for including links here...please delete if deemed inappropriate.

----------


## Neondagger

I would do more research on the lighting. Sorry to cause so much trouble. 
C328 uncle tell me only got 1 type of light tube for 1ft tank le.

I bought the HC before I saw the post. If not I will not get the HC first.
Today busy planting the HC. 

Before I bought the HC, I tested the plastic foil if can seal the tank.

Then I went out to buy the ADA fert from a hobbyist.

I wet the soil with about 3litre of aged water.
 
I sealed up the tank with plastic foil from the kitchen.




I set the timer to 10hrs per day.
What I intend to do. 
I will unseal the foil every 1 week and mist the plants, also to replenish the CO2 in the air.
On next monday, I would make a trip to C328 to find another type of light tube. If it's possible.
If the growth is good and spread to the whole tank after 1 month. 
I would fill the tank up with water and use CO2 at 1bps, add the miniprobe chiller on top of the eheim 2042 hangon filter and use the water fert.

----------


## felix_fx2

> I guess It's better if I change tubes. What 1ft tubes u recommend? For 1ft there seen to be limited choice
> 
> In the process of learning. painful but fun!


still use.. painful lesson are well remembered...
My painful lesson, put tank well.. or 3 feet tank worth of water will be on floor...

----------


## Neondagger

> still use.. painful lesson are well remembered...
> My painful lesson, put tank well.. or 3 feet tank worth of water will be on floor...


Thanks for your support. would find more options for the light. I see marimo mention LED light. Currently LED light as still abit new for planted tank right? 
abit skeptical on LED light. Can someone tell me if it's better or worst?
Whats the best choice, I have. Would take a good recommendation. Maybe too much blue? change 1 tube to 6500k and more red spectrum?

----------


## felix_fx2

that post suppose to be disturb you... :Blah: 
before venturing further, read and analyze... before asking...

very often hobbyist ask ask ask but the information hardly is absorbed.
it only ends up older hobbyist vomit blood, i banged many walls in this hobby and i still consider myself noob.

You can try looking at Aquascaping + Fertilisation and Algae section, which lighting for what size tank and what plants suitable. alot are in there and troubles and how they solved them. They are a VERY good laughing opps learning section.

Btw just a single instance of something is not concrete proof too, 1 person done in a short period also does not mean it is the norm..(example CRS breeding on just a darn Fan,proven able to keep but grades and rearing them otherwise.)

----------


## marimo

I am using 8K led, basically it is still white to naked eye.. comparing with another PL light that is 6400K
I have no idea why this brand white led is design at 8K but I assume it makes CRS looks more white ! make sense? haha jk
But you see 8K is the ending of white and starting of the blue spectrum




> Whats the best choice, I have. Would take a good recommendation. Maybe too much blue? change 1 tube to 6500k and more red spectrum?


Ya you can have one more tube 6400ish together with 12000K. I read ppl using that to compensate the bluish 




> Thanks for your support. would find more options for the light. I see marimo mention LED light. Currently LED light as still abit new for planted tank right? 
> abit skeptical on LED light. Can someone tell me if it's better or worst?


I had a short convo with ...neverwalkalone member regarding LEDs
LED has it pro and cons.. 
To achieve T5 or MH effectiveness, so far only CREE X series has potential with 3W per bulb. 
There are a few merchant in states patent and manufacturing CREE bulbs for aquarium purpose. 
As its new, the price for high end led are relatively high. So give it few more years to mature...

I like led as it doesnt heat up , light is actually brighter than T5, with lower power consumption.
Gives the sparkling water effect when you take picture.
Because the light is stable and no unwanted wave spectrum, some algae dont grow that facilitate those wavelength.
Unfortunately it wont be strong enough in terms of LM to force carpet from growing upwards. 
Other then that, theres plenty of low requirement plants that work well with LED light.

After i change to cheap led + fan for 1 ft, 
all my floating plants esp frogbit and water lettuce grew very fast, leaves were bigger, less melts and propagating like mad. One interesting observe is there's many 'butterflies' water lettuce. Their leaves stood up like wings.
pennywort had 4 sprouts new, growing fast. 

carpet grasses however still not optimum growth. hairgrass and glosso are sprouting new ones from the soil. stem appears to be thin. 

So i can play around this assets and experiment on different component.
and have fun during the process of learning.

----------


## Neondagger

> I am using 8K led, basically it is still white to naked eye.. comparing with another PL light that is 6400K
> I have no idea why this brand white led is design at 8K but I assume it makes CRS looks more white ! make sense? haha jk
> But you see 8K is the ending of white and starting of the blue spectrum
> 
> 
> Ya you can have one more tube 6400ish together with 12000K. I read ppl using that to compensate the bluish 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok at the meantime, I would do more research and source for a light tube that is 6500k and more red to replace 1 tubes. 

In the process of learning. painful but fun!

----------


## felix_fx2

> Ok at the meantime, I would do more research and source for a light tube that is 6500k and more red to replace 1 tubes. 
> 
> In the process of learning. painful but fun!


your double signature is annoying

----------


## diazman

I cannot handle such level of planted tank yet.  :Laughing:  the last time i bought the stuffs cost me over 300 bucks (which I sold away in the end..) now stick to low tech happy already haha

----------


## felix_fx2

> I cannot handle such level of planted tank yet.  the last time i bought the stuffs cost me over 300 bucks (which I sold away in the end..) now stick to low tech happy already haha


 i just decom my 2 feet.. crypt roots long lol.. low tech plant hi tech root system

----------


## Neondagger

> I cannot handle such level of planted tank yet.  the last time i bought the stuffs cost me over 300 bucks (which I sold away in the end..) now stick to low tech happy already haha


Hehe now still young. Best time to start cause no need pay bills. Only pay for tanks and equipment. But also painfully sia everytime allowance spend finished 1 day haha.

----------


## Neondagger

After coming back from KL for 5 days with my tank completely covered by plastic wrapping and 8hrs of t5ho light. Most of my HC died off. I bought new HC and use potted soil on my balcony. I ordered a new tank from fishybusiness and decide to scape the tank properly before trying any HC. 
The tank came on 13Jan. I took some HC from my balcony and transfer the soil from my old tank to the new tank.

Old Tank



New Tank





I over bought the rocks when I ordered from mizuworld lol, bought like 30 over rocks and used 3... Over excited when shopping online and don't feel the pain. 


Currently on 8hours of light and going to mist it everyday till I get my mistking plus second timer to auto mist the tank. Probably going to take 3months for the HC to carpet.

I going to try tie minipelia on the driftwood after I flood the tank but it will take about 3months? So that the driftwood will look like a bonsai tree.

----------


## sateman

love the bonsai...hope it will turn out great!
any chance of selling your rocks at rock-bottom price...pun intended..hehe

----------


## darter

Sell mi some rocks can?

----------


## Neondagger

Haha thks. I also love the bonsai. I wanted to put the bonsai deeper in the soil but after I put the hc. It's very difficult to dig into the soil. I dying to flood the tank lol. So I can put mini pelia on the branches to make the bonsai feel. I guess I at least have to wait for a month for this small tank before flooding. At least let the HC take root first. The tank looks great in my living room hehe. It's 1.1m so just below eye level. Just nice a standing view. 

I am going to put the rocks for sale soon. Probably 1 piece for $3. I bought even the smallest piece for 3.8 and bigger piece for 4.8. Can check at mizuworld.

----------


## sateman

That's pretty costly...saw some small rocks at C328 ysterday at $3/bag containing 5 to 6 pieces. Must be the shipping charges leh..

----------


## |squee|

I'd keep the rocks if I were you. Never huts to have a stockpile of aquascaping material  :Wink:

----------


## Neondagger

It's a sg company le. Mizuworld. Charge $12 for delivery. But the rocks are ADA ans seiryu rocks. How true is dat I not sure.

----------


## felix_fx2

He actually was happily clicking at mizuworld lol.
Online shopping, just can't stop clicking  :Smile:

----------


## Neondagger

I never think through how many I need for this 1ft tank lol. Just thought if I bought more than I got more choices. LOL! end up 3/30. 27 wasted pieces

----------


## wongce

bro, nice rocks are never wasted... you can start to plan for your next canyon scape ....hehehe...

----------


## darter

I wan the rocks, sell mi a few for ,my iwagumi scape can?

PM me!!!

----------


## eviltrain

If your mistking is doing its job, you can tie the mini pelia on the wood. And let it grow together with the HC

Send from my GT-P1000 (Overcome 7 Series v4.0.0)

----------


## Neondagger

But must be very damp right? I afraid the mist will flood the tank. Then hc die

----------


## marimo

thats is a lot of rocks .. i cant see clearly on the pic 
some of them looks browish? sure ADA seiryu? lol

I used steel brush to scrub and revive the rock true greyish blue color.

still v busy setting up my rockscape tank, trying very new concepts.
Still missing some parts to fill out the scape
getting plants and be busy during CNY.

this hobby is killing me

----------


## Neondagger

Hehe you alway 1 step ahead of me. How's your progress on led light. I find it not worth it for now. 
I would love to learn something from your scape. I only use water spray on the rocks le. Unless mizuworld sell the wrong rock, I think should not be wrong cause they are quite reputable plus I pay quite a amount for the rocks. 
I bought 2type. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Item : Seiryu Stones S Quantity : 10 Price : SGD 4.80 Item Subtotal : SGD 48.00 --------------------------------

Item : ADA Kurokinryu Stones SS Quantity : 10 Price : SGD 3.80 Item Subtotal : SGD 38.00 --------------------------------

Item : ADA Kurokinryu Stones S Quantity : 10 Price : SGD 3.80 Item Subtotal : SGD 38.00

----------


## marimo

My led light is testing in my old tank with pennywort, glosso, hairgrass, fissiden and secret plant .. 
glosso is steady crawling, pennywort have new sprouts every often,
my frogbit is huge ! like 7 cm diameter and 20 cm long roots
other than that, the rest are doing average


i opt for seiryu rocks hunting along different shop as mizuworld didnt reply my request to pick at their warehouse for kurokinryu stones
Now I see them on the forum, they actually looks awesome ! very disticntive grey blue.
otherwise I will buy kurokinryu for its neutral inert nature.. very important thou
Now the problem i have is different tone of rocks after adding water.. sianz

Me spend about less than $20 for probably 7-8 kg of seiryu rocks..

my seiryu rock scape is going to hit very high on gH and pH (probably 8ish)
Not sure what can inhibit in that water parameter.. definetely not shrimps.
thinking of galaxy rasboras

----------


## Ecalyte

> Hehe you alway 1 step ahead of me. How's your progress on led light. I find it not worth it for now. 
> I would love to learn something from your scape. I only use water spray on the rocks le. Unless mizuworld sell the wrong rock, I think should not be wrong cause they are quite reputable plus I pay quite a amount for the rocks. 
> I bought 2type. 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Item : Seiryu Stones S Quantity : 10 Price : SGD 4.80 Item Subtotal : SGD 48.00 --------------------------------
> 
> Item : ADA Kurokinryu Stones SS Quantity : 10 Price : SGD 3.80 Item Subtotal : SGD 38.00 --------------------------------
> 
> Item : ADA Kurokinryu Stones S Quantity : 10 Price : SGD 3.80 Item Subtotal : SGD 38.00


I have a feeling they sold you the wrong rocks.

Google image Kurokinryu and Seiryu and you'll see that the rocks you see are worlds apart from what you have. You have many brown-tinged rocks... I even see one white-orange.. 

You need to feedback to Mizuworld. All you have to do is group all your rocks by looks.. if you have more than 2 groups of rocks then you are definitely given the wrong rocks.

I've always had my reservations about the availability of actual Kurokinryu rocks..

----------


## Ecalyte

In fact.. The rock at the bottom right in your tank is neither Seiryu nor Kurokinryu...

----------


## marimo

let me guess .. a mars rock?
lol

i haven't had time to upload any photos or what .. but i spend so much time treating the rocks 
because shadow advice is to have patience with rockscape.. and i probably running out ..zero

these are what i did .. to revive the dirty rocks
Toothbrush to scrap algae
Bleach kill whatever shyt
Boil kill whatever shyt bleach not killed
Steel brush to forcfully sand away nasty surface follow by copper brush (really sweating work)
Soak in vinegar to further erode the surface 
tried to soak in coke .. my friend chu idea

I overdid it till from grey become white when dried . lol 
but when its wet becomes grey again..

----------


## felix_fx2

Lol marimo.
Soak in coke! Best after that have rockcoke. Hahahahah.
I only felt that the stone he used are not the same colouration.

Likewise he bought from mizuworld, so I do think somewhere might have screwed up. But before he revert maybe take 5 rocks after washing then and post pictures. To clear the doubts.

----------


## marimo

lol i know its a crazy idea to soak a rock in coke .. But i still did it, i still have the picture.
Vinegar is like 10 % aetic with distill , pH probably 2.4 - 3.4 as read on internet
Coke has 2.8 -4.2 pH , it can errode couple of things. so why not try?

*I serve that rock coke cola to my enemy after that .. hurhur


The photo of seiryu and kurokinryu rocks dry and wet best shown here
so that I do not have to show mine..haha
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ght=kurokinryu


As you can observe below, everything that is dry here looks the same, but looks different when its wet. 
So should get the rocks all wet to judge ! haha headache

1. As you can see in between the rock texture there is light brown dirt that runs thru everywhere.
That can be remove from the vigorous steel brushing + vinegar soak (1 day)

2. The 'innards' of the rock is really dark grey with white crystal forming.
That when i totally smash the big rocks into pieces. 
therefore the rock we purchase have form a layer of lighter crust probably from the weather and negligence over long time
End up having dark and light tone of rocks..
But randomly smashing can achieve some nasty good look shape rocks!

Pic by alvin .. not me

----------


## Neondagger

Ok. Now that you guys say it. I do find there is alittle problem with the rocks. Why alvin rocks are all about the same tone but I get variety of tones. There is one that is amazing black also. Sorry for late reply. I just came home. I took out my rocks. soak them in warm water. Took Those that are weird and boil it. Now boiling. Will upload some images later.

----------


## shawnc9

I cannot see it clearly in the pictures but how do you attach the iceprobe chiller to your filter?

----------


## Neondagger

I changed the tank I going to use. Heard from many people say the iceprobe chiller not useful cause it's tem and in sg weather hot.. now I using 2213 and artica 1/15. But I going dsm till March

----------


## marimo

hope you will find this helpful 
http://www.adana.co.jp/en/products/material/index.php

----------


## Neondagger

Ok first think first.

Step 1. I need experts help to ID the rocks. Are they seiryu/Kurokinryu. If there is similarity then might be. But if it"s totally different then there's a problem.
Step 2. The brown tint on Some of the Rock look like harden mud. I used metal brush to scrub it, use boiling water to soak it. Use knife to scrap it. Still there is brown tint. The Mizuworld advise me to soak it in bleach solution which I just did. So after a day I can know if the brown tint come off or not. (And if the answer if no. We got a problem cause I dun see people Seiryu/Korukinryu rocks with brown tint.)










If Step 1,2 is correct and brown tint come off. We got no problem.
If Step 1,2 is wrong, we got a huge problem. Totally disappointment then. Should stop patronizing their store for rocks.
If Step 1 Correct. Step 2 (Brown tint don't come off). I going to ask for an refund of the rocks or exchange.
If Step 1 Wrong. Step 2(Brown tint come off). I going to ask for exchange or refund. The fact that they sell as ADA makes me wonder now lol.

----------


## gan_john

Just wondering aloud....if there are serious questions asked regarding the authenticity of these rock, shouldn't Mizuworld jump in to clarify? I think their reputation is at stake.

----------


## Neondagger

> Just wondering aloud....if there are serious questions asked regarding the authenticity of these rock, shouldn't Mizuworld jump in to clarify? I think their reputation is at stake.



I don't know about mizuworld. But I am sure that the rock are not what it say it is. But mizuworld refund me the money and took the rocks. So I am happy.

----------


## theludicrous

i believe mizuworld is pretty much like a service that only supply aquarium products, i don't think they really know about fish keeping and all. i recently encountered having received products that weren't what they claimed to be too, but they rectified it too, so it's all good.

----------


## gan_john

At least their after-sales service is top marks.....good to hear that it all ended well.

----------


## Neondagger

Ye. My was abit slow I guess because of chinese new year. Busy period but It ended well so alright.

----------


## Twigster

Wah, I should have checked here before i ordered my Kurokinryu Rocks from Mizuworld. I just received the rocks(also a bit brown, but seems scrapable), one has algae on it. 
Will post pictures tomorrow.

----------


## Neondagger

Bro, this is getting irritating why are they doing the same mistake over and over again. Let me post the picture of what thr Brown tint rocks called. You can find them with named on gc.

----------


## Neondagger

Does your rocks look like that?

This was my rocks I gotten.
Once bitten twice shy. Why they once bitten never shy.

----------


## felix_fx2

once again your mobile phone camera is no good... time to change Samsung Galaxy S3..
Btw, i cannot find any google reference for Serkiyi ...

from view of a business, checking every rock and knowing my staff will do check is hard to achieve...
they had good and bad reviews, IMHO don't dwell too long on it as they refunded you.

Very likely, this batch they didn't get good enough ones...

----------


## Neondagger

Lol I dont really have anything against the company and they give good feedback. I just trying to show the bro here some rock I gotten so if he gotten similiar ones. It is not korukiryu or seiryu rocks. They should change their rocks name. This label I took from gc. So I think quite reliable as they know their stuff

----------


## felix_fx2

anyway that's over and i hope Twigster also get good responds from them.
when are you posting new pictures for it....
not the CHI tank, the 1 feet...

btw, my birthday is coming too LOL  :Laughing:

----------


## Neondagger

Haha so what you for your birthday haha. I got a spare sponge filter haha. 

When my minipelia see green not Brown. Plants and moss like never grow one. I want to buy new lighting liao

----------


## felix_fx2

i am honored  :Knockout: 
saw something nice over in GC the CRS tank inlet thing.... really neat..
but my aim didn't achieve... but trip was good, GC also farmer  :Smile:

----------


## Twigster

This is what I received.. :/ 
Like the small one though but doesn't look like how it supposed to be.
Mizu4.JPGMizu3.JPGMizu2.JPGMizu1.JPG

Bought 2 rocks. Two "vastly different" sides of the rocks. 
Bros advice?

----------


## diazman

> anyway that's over and i hope Twigster also get good responds from them.
> when are you posting new pictures for it....
> not the CHI tank, the 1 feet...
> 
> btw, my birthday is coming too LOL


My birthday also  :Razz: . hahahaha!

----------


## felix_fx2

Have you contacted mizuworld ?
If this bad batch is causing many problems. Think they will do something.

----------


## Twigster

I think mine are actually kurokinryu rocks, but seems to be tainted. It is blue and has the white veins, but has parts which have been tainted by the yellow stuff.

----------


## Twigster

> Have you contacted mizuworld ?
> If this bad batch is causing many problems. Think they will do something.


Yup, just sent them an email. Kurokinryu rocks are nice, too bad these ones are tainted.

----------


## felix_fx2

Hi Twigster, hope have fast responds since today is friday.

----------

